

Ask HN: Market for an app that shares your number with friends after a change? - deveryn

Like the title says, is there a market for this? Say if the app was available for $1 for iPhone/Android and could 1-click send an update to your friends (via the app if they have it, or email if they don't). If they have the app, it will update the number in their contact book automatically.<p>There doesn't exist an app like this right now. Does that mean there's no market for it? I know carriers are required to allow you to keep your same number, but does that mean people rarely change?<p>Thanks for any insight you can give!
======
duiker101
Uhm i don't know... i don't think it would work they way you described. let me
explain: I, user, will not buy your app because it can updates my number
because it might never happen. As you said it's rare that people change number
so i would buy your app just to see it lay there. I might buy to send the
notification, maybe. in the end it's probably just an email and i do not care
if they will update the contact manually or via an app. A possible solution
would be, make it free, and let people buy a "change number token" via in-app
purchase. I am still not sure it might take off but this way you have more
possibility to open your user base.

~~~
deveryn
Thank you for your thoughts! I will keep this in mind. Perhaps if the service
expanded to sharing more than just your phone number (email, address, etc)
more people would buy it. Or I could make it free and somehow put ads in it.

